# 2. Parallelport



## Sprudel (29. Juli 2003)

Wer kann mir helfen?

habe einen 2. parallelport installiert: ITE 887x PCI Parallel Port
nun suche ich die einstellung für den modus: bidirektional, epp, ecp, etc. wo finde ich diese?
oder ist der port bereits auf einen modus fixiert? wenn ja, auf welchen?


----------

